
Do messaging apps cause too much distraction at work? - lukey1909
https://blog.hive.com/is-messaging-killing-productivity-914f67d55a21#.uixy1mmdh
======
al2o3cr
Seems like if people are distracted by FOMO related to discussions on
messaging tools they'd be even _moar_ distracted if all the important
decisions are being made in in-person meetings.

